# David Svoboda



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

0x00011110 said:


> I'm about 6 months into my apprenticeship with the IBEW Local 292 out of Minneapolis, Minnesota. Today I found out the journeyman inside wireman who has taught me the most in my short time passed away at 61 years old, 1 year away from retirement and 1 week away from the hip replacement surgery that would have allowed him to not walk around like a cripple.
> 
> He was the nicest guy you would have ever met, I just wish he could have enjoyed retirement instead of working himself to death.
> 
> You'll be missed brother.


...sorry to hear that news , but what a nice tribute to your journeyman , well done.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry for your lose! Death is never convenient.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the site.

Sorry for your loss. He must have been a special brother to encourage such grief. We will tip one for him.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

0x00011110 said:


> I'm about 6 months into my apprenticeship with the IBEW Local 292 out of Minneapolis, Minnesota. Today I found out the journeyman inside wireman who has taught me the most in my short time passed away at 61 years old, 1 year away from retirement and 1 week away from the hip replacement surgery that would have allowed him to not walk around like a cripple.
> 
> He was the nicest guy you would have ever met, I just wish he could have enjoyed retirement instead of working himself to death.
> 
> You'll be missed brother.


Hopefully he enjoyed his life, family and work and did not live for retirement but lived a good life while working.

That you take the time to pay tribute say something about you>:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear for your loss. Did an on the job accident cause this or was he ill for some time?


----------



## 0x00011110 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

Dave ran a stump grinding business after work hours and on weekends. He was working on his stump grinder's drivetrain on Saturday when he apparently felt ill enough to call 911.

The weirdest part is just Thursday he had a pre-op physical for his upcoming hip replacement, so it's just a huge shock.


----------

